# مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع


بما أنى مدرسة:yahoo: فى المستقبل أنشاء الله بدون مقاطعة....
قررت أبتدى دروس خصوصية معاكو 
لو نجحت فيها هتوكل على الله 
وأشتغل بدرى بدرى 
ههههههههههههههههههه

يلا نبتدى 

دروس فى اللماضه ازاى تبقى لمض وتجنن اللى قدامك هقلكو حبه حاجات مهمة فى اللماضه ...

* لما تسأل واحد وتقلو اقول ولا مقولش ..يقلك قول ..قله قول وطعميه .

*لما تسأل واحد وتقله صح ولا غلط ..يقلك صح ..قله صح النوم .

* لما تسأل واحد وتقله الكلام دا حصل ..قالك حصل ..قله حصل وطحينه.

* لما واحد يقلك انا جيت نورت البيت قله ..لا دا نور السطوح.

*لما تسأل واحد وتقله دا احلى ولا دا ..وقالك سيان ..قله سيانى بتوجعنى انا لازم اروح لدكتور السيان.

*لما واحد يقلك صباح الخير ..قله صباااااااح اللى بتغنى أو صباااح الدين الايوبى .

* لما تسال واحد ايه رايك فى حاجه ..وقالك جامده ..قله جامده برباط.

*لما تلاقى واحد لابس شيك كده او عامل حاجه حلو ..قله ايه الحلاوه ديه حلاوتك ديه ولا حلاوه الرشيدى الميزان .

* لما تلاقى واحد شكله حلو ..قله جمالك دا ولا جمال الدين الافغانى .

* لما واحد يقلك ان بيعمل حاجه ومش راضيه تتعمل ..قله ما انت فقر اه فقر وقطه .

* لما واحد يسألك انت فين ؟ ..قله انا فى العلبه وعلبه مكتوب عليها صحتك فى العلبه ديه حليب مصفى لاخر قطره .

* لما واحد يسألك انت مين ..قله بتاع الميلامين الجامد والمتين .

* لما واحد يقلك طز فى اي حد ..قله طز بلبن .

*لما واحد يقلك دا انا مفيش زايي واحنا اللى دهنا الهوا دوكو ..قله احنا
اللى عملنا الهوا كروهات ولبسنا السمك مايوهات وخرمنهالو لما حبينا نغرقو.​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

بصراحة مستقبلك باهر فى الدروس الخصوصية 
و اكتر من باهر فى اللماضة 
و اتوقع ليكى اقامة طويلة و سعيدة 
يا فى القسم يا فى المستشفى 
من اللى هيحصلك من الطلبة بتوعك
 لما ينفذوا نصايحك 
و يرجعوا لك وشهم متشلفط 
و اكيد هايخدوا حقهم منك
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> بصراحة مستقبلك باهر فى الدروس الخصوصية
> و اكتر من باهر فى اللماضة
> ​



ربنا يخليك يا يوحنا...
شجعتنى أنى ابتدى شغل من دلوقتى :ura1:
طيب لو عندك قرايب اطفال احجزلى وانا هأبقى اعملك نسبة
ههههههههههههههههههه
لا أطمن انا عيالى هعلمهم حاجات تانى خالص 
حاجات مخصوص لعيال مرمر بس :gun:
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع
ولو عايز دروس ولا حاجة انا موجودة هههههههههه​


----------



## gift (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

حلوة اوي اللماضة ده ميرسي ليك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا يوحنا...
> شجعتنى أنى ابتدى شغل من دلوقتى :ura1:
> طيب لو عندك قرايب اطفال احجزلى وانا هأبقى اعملك نسبة
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ليه حد قالك انى مجنون ولا حاجة 
:11azy:
علشان اجيبلك اطفال قرايبى 
ده اساسا العيل بيتولد لمض 
فما بالك لما سيادتك تدريسي له اللماضة المرمرية
:smil8:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اما عيال مرمر فربنا يعين الشعب كله عليهم
طبعا اكفى القدرة على فمها تطلع .العيال لمرمر امها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:a63:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

اية اللماضة دى يا مرمر

انتى لو فية منك اتنين فى البلد كانوا صدروكوا 

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



gift قال:


> حلوة اوي اللماضة ده ميرسي ليك



ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

_*ماشى ماشى يا يوحنا..
بس لعلمك بقى انا اساسا مش هوافق :smil12:
يابنى هما العيال يطلوا انى اديهم حتى على الاقل هيضمنوا مستقبلهم 
ههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اية اللماضة دى يا مرمر
> 
> انتى لو فية منك اتنين فى البلد كانوا صدروكوا
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه​



_*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ماشى يا فراشة وانا موافقة على حكاية التصدير دى :smile02
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع*_​


----------



## بنت الفادى (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

هههههههههههههههههههه
بقولك انتى مشكله قصدى مشاكل
محدش مصدق
ايه اللماضه دى يابت
بجد فظيعه
يلا 
ربنا يسهلك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



بنت الفادى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> بقولك انتى مشكله قصدى مشاكل
> محدش مصدق
> ايه اللماضه دى يابت
> ...



_هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
مشاكل مرة واحدة طيب اهم حاجة ليها حل ولا :t13:
ههههههههههه ربنا يخليكى يا قمر 
اسمعى كلامى انتى بس واتعلمى الدرس ده وادعيلى 
ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر ونورتى _​


----------



## سيزار (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

لما واحده اسمها مرمر وتكلمك وتقولك عامل ايه قولها عامل جمعيه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## سيزار (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

فكرتينى بنكته 

واحد حرام مسطوووووووول دخل على جمعيه تعاونيه وقلهم مش دى جمعيه قالولو  اه ... قلهم طب يلى مش كل واحد يسرقها اخر الشهر​


----------



## adryano (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



marmar_maroo قال:


> بسم ربنا يسوع
> 
> 
> بما أنى مدرسة:yahoo: فى المستقبل أنشاء الله بدون مقاطعة....
> ...




كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا مرمر   يا    يا طيبة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



سيزار قال:


> لما واحده اسمها مرمر وتكلمك وتقولك عامل ايه قولها عامل جمعيه
> :yahoo::yahoo:​



_*مانا مش هسألك واقولك عامل ايه يا سيزار :a63::a63::a63:
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت *_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



adryano قال:


> كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا مرمر   يا    يا طيبة



_*ادريانو...
ويلكم باك يا جميل 
مش مريحانى يا طيبة دى :t32:
ماشى ماعلينا
وانت طيب يا جميل ونورت الموضوع*_​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هو انتى حتبقى تخصص لماضة ولا اية يا مرمر

جميلة بجد

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

أيوة يا روكى 
ماهو ده تخصص جديد لسه محدش سمع عنه 
وأنا متخصصة فيه جدا هههههههههههههه
تحب أحجزلك ولا حاجة :t33:
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورت ​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



ايه اللماضه دي كلها يا مرمر:t33:

دا انتي مشكله بجد

فعلا.. مربية اجيال فاضله 

يابخت مصر بيكي بجد..

وأل ايه....عفريته:yahoo:

عفريتة ايه بس.... دا انتي....


ولا بلاش احسن تديني محاضره تانيه في اللماضه:t32:


----------



## سيزار (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

الست امينه قررت تذاكر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياختى وعلى ايه بس ما انتى كدا حلوه لامذاكره ولا بتاع بقى ... ممكن كدا بشويه لماضه للدكتور هيعديكى ما تقلقيشى وعايزن نعرف النتيجه
وبعدين زعلتينى ما تجيشى على نفسك فى المذاكره وحياتك صحتك ب الدنيا 
ولما نصلى ان شاء الله عليكى كدا هتبقى صلاه وحده ونشكره ونحمد فضله 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



سيزار قال:


> الست امينه قررت تذاكر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياختى وعلى ايه بس ما انتى كدا حلوه لامذاكره ولا بتاع بقى ... ممكن كدا بشويه لماضه للدكتور هيعديكى ما تقلقيشى وعايزن نعرف النتيجه
> وبعدين زعلتينى ما تجيشى على نفسك فى المذاكره وحياتك صحتك ب الدنيا
> ولما نصلى ان شاء الله عليكى كدا هتبقى صلاه وحده ونشكره ونحمد فضله
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



:act23::budo:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> ايه اللماضه دي كلها يا مرمر:t33:
> 
> دا انتي مشكله بجد
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
أيوة طبعا انا مربية فاضلة :2: دى حاجة انا واثقة منها :t33:
ايوة يابنى قولهم يابخت مصر بيا الناس دى مش عارفة قيمتى كويس 
هههههههههههههه
لو عايز دروس أؤمر انت بس وانا موجودة 
بس نتفق على الفزيتا الاوووووووول :t33: 
ههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك ونورت الموضوع من غير يا جميــــــــــــــل هههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

*ده انتى طلعتى مشكله 



مواعيد الدورس من امتى 
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس براحه عليه شويه فى الفزيتا
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

الدورس بعد الامتحانات بقى يا كوكو 
هأبقى ابلغك ههههههههههههه
يا باشا فزيتا ايه بس ده انا بعلم لوجه الله 
بس ممكن يعنى نمشيها كاااااام بيضة على الحاجات دى 
انت عارف بقى العيد داخل يا كوكو ههههههههههه​


----------



## besoo (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

ههههههههههه
حلوة منك يامرمر
بس بجد ليكي مستقبل باهر 
ربنا يستر علي عيالك
اللي هياخدوا عندك دروس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دروس ولا سنان


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

ههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا بيسو 
شكلك مش عارف قيمتى :t32:
عيالى دول بكرة هتحلفوا بيهم لما تشوفوهم فى التلفزيون 
انشاء الله فى خلف الاسوار هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورت ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



marmar_maroo قال:


> الدورس بعد الامتحانات بقى يا كوكو
> هأبقى ابلغك ههههههههههههه
> يا باشا فزيتا ايه بس ده انا بعلم لوجه الله
> بس ممكن يعنى نمشيها كاااااام بيضة على الحاجات دى
> انت عارف بقى العيد داخل يا كوكو ههههههههههه​



*خلاص اذا كان على البيض المحل موجود تحت البيت هبقى ابعتلك نص بيضه افتكر نص بيضه كفايه ولا كتير نص بيضه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

_*يا ساتر عليك يا كوكو...
هو انت طلعت منهم :t32:
ده المثل بيقولك : من علمنى حرفا صرت له عبدا 
شوف بقى ده انا هعلمك اللماضة بحالها هههههههههههههه
تقولى نص بيضه لا شكرا ياكوكو خاليهالك أكيد هتنفعك 
ياعم الدروس دى شكلها هتييجى عليا بخسارة شكلى هلغيها احسن 
هههههههههههه*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _*يا ساتر عليك يا كوكو...
> هو انت طلعت منهم :t32:
> ده المثل بيقولك : من علمنى حرفا صرت له عبدا
> شوف بقى ده انا هعلمك اللماضة بحالها هههههههههههههه
> ...



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
انا مش منهم خالص 
انا لو منهم مش هقولك نص بيضه 
هقولك مافيش بيض خالص ولا حته حتى 
لا ازاى تيجى عليكى بخساه هوه احنا هنلاقى مدرسه كويسه زيك فى الماده دى ازاى 
يوووووه قصدى اللماضه دى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

_*وبعدين بقى فى الواد كوكو ده...
تصدق شكلك هتخلينى اد دروس فى القتل مش اللماضة بس 
ههههههههههه ماشى ياكوكو ماشى 
خالى بالك انا مدرسة بمشى بالمطوة قصدى الفلكة فى جيبى هههههههههههههههه
خالى بالك بقى*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _*وبعدين بقى فى الواد كوكو ده...
> تصدق شكلك هتخلينى اد دروس فى القتل مش اللماضة بس
> ههههههههههه ماشى ياكوكو ماشى
> خالى بالك انا مدرسة بمشى بالمطوة قصدى الفلكة فى جيبى هههههههههههههههه
> خالى بالك بقى*_​


*
خلاص اجيب السيف معايا انا وجاى الدرس قصدى السكينه 
ههههههههههههههه
خالى بالك انتى ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



> خلاص اجيب السيف معايا انا وجاى الدرس قصدى السكينه​



_*يســــــــلام اظهر اظهر يا كوكو 
ده على كده مش هيبقى درس بقى هههههههههه
وبعدين انا المدرسة انا اللى من حقى اضرب بس 
يابنى شكلنا مش هنتفق مع بعض روح شوفلك مدرس تانى 
ولا بقولك ايه بلاش دروس اساسا انت كده كويس :t32: 
ليك مستقبل ههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

*لالالالالالالالالالا
انا عايز اخد درس ماليش دعوه 
:ranting::ranting::ranting:
وبعدين الالى فين مدرس لمض 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

_*ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى ياكوكو 
امرى لله هعمل الخير وارميه البحر *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

*اخيرا وفقتى 
ايه مدرسين اخر الزمن دول 
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*

ايه الحلاوة دى ده انتى هتعلمى العيال اللماضة بدرى بدرى هتخليهم يطلعوا عيال شلشتية
هههههههه
معلش اصل انا لمض


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ايه الحلاوة دى ده انتى هتعلمى العيال اللماضة بدرى بدرى هتخليهم يطلعوا عيال شلشتية
> هههههههه
> معلش اصل انا لمض



*هههههههههههههه
حلوة عيال شلشيتة دى يا مايك 
شكرا لمرورك ونورت الموضوع يا لـــــــــمض leasantr*​


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*مين عايز يتعلم اللماضة....!!! ادخل واتعلم وأدعيلى*​بما أنى مدرسة:yahoo: فى المستقبل أنشاء الله بدون مقاطعة....
قررت أبتدى دروس خصوصية معاكو 
لو نجحت فيها هتوكل على الله 
وأشتغل بدرى بدرى 
ههههههههههههههههههه

يلا نبتدى 

دروس فى اللماضه ازاى تبقى لمض وتجنن اللى قدامك هقلكو حبه حاجات مهمة فى اللماضه ...

* لما تسأل واحد وتقلو اقول ولا مقولش ..يقلك قول ..قله قول وطعميه .

*لما تسأل واحد وتقله صح ولا غلط ..يقلك صح ..قله صح النوم .

* لما تسأل واحد وتقله الكلام دا حصل ..قالك حصل ..قله حصل وطحينه.

* لما واحد يقلك انا جيت نورت البيت قله ..لا دا نور السطوح.

*لما تسأل واحد وتقله دا احلى ولا دا ..وقالك سيان ..قله سيانى بتوجعنى انا لازم اروح لدكتور السيان.

*لما واحد يقلك صباح الخير ..قله صباااااااح اللى بتغنى أو صباااح الدين الايوبى .

* لما تسال واحد ايه رايك فى حاجه ..وقالك جامده ..قله جامده برباط.

*لما تلاقى واحد لابس شيك كده او عامل حاجه حلو ..قله ايه الحلاوه ديه حلاوتك ديه ولا حلاوه الرشيدى الميزان .

* لما تلاقى واحد شكله حلو ..قله جمالك دا ولا جمال الدين الافغانى .

* لما واحد يقلك ان بيعمل حاجه ومش راضيه تتعمل ..قله ما انت فقر اه فقر وقطه .

* لما واحد يسألك انت فين ؟ ..قله انا فى العلبه وعلبه مكتوب عليها صحتك فى العلبه ديه حليب مصفى لاخر قطره .

* لما واحد يسألك انت مين ..قله بتاع الميلامين الجامد والمتين .

* لما واحد يقلك طز فى اي حد ..قله طز بلبن .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*حلو قوووي الدرس ده

تسلم ايديكي يا يويو

هوه ده التعليم اللي علي اصوله

مرسي ليكي​*


----------



## nonaa (1 ديسمبر 2008)

دا انتى هتبقى مدرسه ميه ميه
ههههههههههههه
شكرا يا جميل​


----------



## farou2 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

حلوين الدروس روعة تسلم ايدك اس معلش بلدنا فيها سلاح وناس ما بتعدش للعشرة ولا حتى الواحد انسحب من الدروس بس على الله ما ارسبش


----------



## sony_33 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة قوى الدروس دى
صباح الى بتغنى
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## yousteka (2 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلو قوووي الدرس ده​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي يا يويو*​
> *هوه ده التعليم اللي علي اصوله*​
> ...


 

مررررررررررسي ليك كتير يامايكل

بس ماتنساش المرة الجاية تمن الحصة

لحسن مدخلكش​


----------



## yousteka (2 ديسمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> دا انتى هتبقى مدرسه ميه ميه​
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا يا جميل​


 

مرسي ليكي كتير يانانا

والشهادة دي اعتز بيها

ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
تمام يا يوستى الله ينور يا بنتى 
استااااااااااذة ورئيس قسم 
ليكى مستقبل ضايع ههههههههههههههههههههههه فى التدريس​*


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

> * لما واحد يقلك ان بيعمل حاجه ومش راضيه تتعمل ..قله ما انت فقر اه فقر وقطه .


 
*حلووووو بجد*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*دروس مفيدة جدا*
*ونبتدى معاكى يعنى ولا ايه*
*هههههههههههه*
*ليكى مستقبل يا يويو *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*عثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل موت بجد انتى خطيرة ودمك خفيف موت موت*​


----------



## zama (3 ديسمبر 2008)

حلوين بجد 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## shady_osho (3 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوه اوى ملكش حل


----------



## لوقا عادل (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_ههههههههههههههه_
_مرسي علي تعبك_​_
_


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
تسلم ايدك
يا احسن مدرسه فى المستقبل​*_


----------



## mickol (26 أبريل 2009)

*رخامه اصلى*

لما تسأل واحد وتقلوا أقول ولا مقولش ..يقلك قول ..قله قول وطعميه .


لما تسأل واحد وتقله صح ولا غلط ..يقلك صح ..قله صح النوم



لما تسأل واحد وتقله الكلام دا حصل ..قالك حصل ..قله حصل وطحينه


لما تلاقى واحد لابس شيك كده او عامل حاجه حلوة ..قله ايه الحلاوه ديه مافيش جبنه




لما واحد يقلك انه بيعمل حاجه ومش راضيه تتعمل ..قله ما انت فقر .... اه فقر وقطه



لو حد استظرف عليك قال على قميصك مافيش منه رجالى ... قله لا والله ده اخر واحد


لو حبيت تخنق حد قله معاك ولا عه يقولك لا ... ولا كبريت .... لا ... ولا ظلطتين عشان نولع بالشراره ... لا ... طب معاك بوتجاز .... لا ... امال بتاكل الأكل نى ولا ايه .....


 لما واحد يقلك انا جيت نورت البيت قله ..لا دا نور السطوح.



 لما تسال واحد ايه رايك فى حاجه ..وقالك جامده ..قله جامده برباط.


لما تلاقى واحد لابس شيك كده او عامل حاجه حلو ..قله ايه الحلاوه ديه حلاوتك ديه ولا حلاوه الرشيدى الميزان .

 لما تلاقى واحد شكله حلو ..قله جمالك دا ولا جمال الدين الافغانى .



 لما واحد يسألك انت فين ؟ ..قله انا فى العلبه وعلبه مكتوب عليها صحتك فى العلبه ديه حليب مصفى لاخر قطره .

 لما واحد يسألك انت مين ..قله بتاع الميلامين الجامد والمتين .



لما واحد يقلك دا انا مفيش زايي واحنا اللى دهنا الهوا دوكو ..قله احنا اللى عملنا الهوا كروهات 



لما حد يقول ثوانى تقولة ثوانى وحلل


منقوووووول


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رخامه اصلى موووز اقرى واستمتع ياعم الحج مع مايكول مش هتخلى نفسك فى حاجه*

لما واحد يقولك كل الكلام ده


قوله انت من ايام حتشبسوت (يعنى انت قديم اؤى ):t33::t33:​


----------



## twety (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رخامه اصلى موووز اقرى واستمتع ياعم الحج مع مايكول مش هتخلى نفسك فى حاجه*

*ههههههههههههههههه
معاك حق
وماله لازم نرخم ع لى الناس اومال نسيبهم كده

دخه حتى الحياه من غير رخامه ملهاش طعم
ههههههههه

شكرا مايكول 
*​


----------



## white rose (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رخامه اصلى*

يسلموا ايديك مايكول

اجابات مفحمة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رخامه اصلى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ميرسى يا مايكول​


----------



## mickol (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رخامه اصلى*

ميرسى جدن ليكو بجد


----------



## mickol (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رخامه اصلى*

وشكرن يامان ياللى لسه مافحمتنيش بس يارب كده يقدرنى وافحمك زى مانت كسفتنى الله يخربيت كده


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رخامه اصلى*



mickol قال:


> وشكرن يامان ياللى لسه مافحمتنيش بس يارب كده يقدرنى وافحمك زى مانت كسفتنى الله يخربيت كده





عيب عليك يا مان مقدرش اكسفك بهزر صدقنى اوعى تكون زعلت مش انت عاوز ترخم على الناس قولت ارخم عليك:99:    


اوعى تكون زعلت يا مان انا بهزر معاك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رخامه اصلى*

ياحول الله يارب
وده من ايه؟​


----------



## monygirl (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رخامه اصلى*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ثانكس يا mickol_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أبريل 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره 

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## rana1981 (28 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههه  ايه دا يا مرمر عسل​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (29 أبريل 2009)

ههههه ماشى يا لماضة دة اول كورس بس يجنن
هاتى مواهبك الباقية هههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمرة​


----------



## mickol (30 أبريل 2009)

ايه ده ميرسى يامرمر بس ده منقول اخر حاجه طبعن


----------



## mickol (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رخامه اصلى*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> عيب عليك يا مان مقدرش اكسفك بهزر صدقنى اوعى تكون زعلت مش انت عاوز ترخم على الناس قولت ارخم عليك:99:
> 
> 
> اوعى تكون زعلت يا مان انا بهزر معاك​



ياراجل انا اصلن هدفى فى الحياه  انى ارخم عاللى قصادى تقوى ازعل انا تقدر تقول انى كده معنديش دم اصلن بيس يامان انا عمرى ماهزعل منك ياعسل


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## @JOJO@ (1 مايو 2009)

thank you


----------

